# Rabbit has lump on Neck- HELP



## Cookies (Aug 6, 2012)

My rabbit willow has a big lump on his neck. I noticed his eye weaping but didn't think anything of it beacuse that happens from time to time with him. He started losing has below, on his neck. Then it started to swell up and turn red/pink. He is acting OK. 

He has a black spot on it but it's hard to discribe, maybe i could get a picture. I want to take him to the vet but i don't have any good ones where i live that don't have a long waiting list. What should i do?! I searched the internet but i couldn't find anything that looked like it :?i guess it's a tumor or an abcess...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 6, 2012)

You need to find a Vet ASAP. A lump is not really good--could be something benign or the start of an abscess.


----------



## Cookies (Aug 6, 2012)

... I just wish i could.... But really, a mounth is to late, i can't get a vet, And even if i found one hours away i don't know if my dad would be willing to drive, OR if he coulld do the trip. He is old and if there is no way i can get a vet, can anyone suggust anything how to make him comturable? I don't want him to suffer. I do know a vet that would give him some penicillin, should i try that as a last ditch effort?


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know how you can know what a vet will say. And are you asking how to euthanize him?


----------



## Cookies (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a large animal vet that will give us medice for our animals (cat wormer and the like) and all he has for rabbits is penicillen. So i just though if that's the only thing i can do that maybe i should try? 
What i meant was if anyone had any ideas of anything i could get to help him, beacuse i don't have a vet to help me. But beacuse it doesn't look like at his age he'll pull though i just thought at the very least i'd make him comfortable somehow. but i guess now that i think about it, there is not much i can do unless i get a vet. Stinks that there are none to go to where i live.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 6, 2012)

If you can get to Robbinsville there is an excellent vet at Northstar. His name is Dr. Doolan. He is there Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I will tell you that it is not cheap to go there. It is located off of 195 on Allentown-Robbinsville Road. It's close to 295 and the Turnpike.


----------



## Cookies (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks.. 
Thanks for the name of the vet and i will try to find ones closer and do what i can.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 6, 2012)

Penicillin is okay if its injected, fatal if taken orally. 

Large animal vets aren't bad with rabbits because they're actually more similar to horses than they are to cats and dogs. 

But a combination of two antibiotics seems to be best these days. 


sas :clover:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 7, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Cookies (Aug 8, 2012)

Got my dad calling some vets thanks guys ...


----------



## Cookies (Aug 10, 2012)

Found a REALLY good rabbit vet and took him there. It was called the "Paw print Veterinary Hospital" He have two overnights and got the abcess drained under light anthisectic. Had to do it twice beacuse it fil back up a little but they though it was normal and so they gave it anouther try-we'll see. He's home now looking good eating his hay. He's on penicillin as well. thanks for the help guys


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope that did it, but it might have to cut out, not just drained.


----------

